# Monster Model Review #73 The Invisible Man by Moebius Models



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

This week on Monster Model Review we have Moebius Model's Invisible Man 1/8th scale plastic model kit. Thanks to those who submitted pictures of their kits.
http://www.youtube.com/user/monstermodelreview
Comments, suggestions, and info you would like to share, please pass us a line and check us out at http://monstermodelreview.com/


Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Another excellent review Rob!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I love Denis' "Fruit of the Loom" IM kit!! Hey Denis- your kits are stars!!:woohoo:
You have some cool builds featured and I can't wait to see what you do with the Frankie and Mummy kits...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great review on a fantastic Moebius kit by Chris White :thumbsup:
There really is no wrong way of building this kit...(ok, ok...the Fruit of the Loom Edition was stretching it )...but this is a totally fun kit that brought me straight back to the 60s' & 70s'... I'm really looking forward to more kits of this nature....:wave:
Thanks for your kind words Chris  and thanks again Rob for your cool reviews:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow Rob, that's great! Thanks so much for the nice review - and your weathering and coloring is outstanding. And thank you Kwil, McDee and Denis for lending your talents to the show!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Wow Rob, that's great! Thanks so much for the nice review - and your weathering and coloring is outstanding. And thank you Kwil, McDee and Denis for lending your talents to the show!


Cheers Chris...Your kit is a Blast:thumbsup:
Any thoughts on doing another kit?
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Thanks All and thanks to the others who sent pics. 
Chris, I almost used the picture of you as Michael Myers when I mentioned you on the episode  . Thanks for all the excellent work you do, I look forward to all your works and look forward to doing a artist profile on you one of these days.
Thanks Again
Rob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Rob that's an excellent idea :thumbsup:... I'd love to see an artist profile on Chris White, as everything I know of him I've gleaned from this forum and although the info is substantial... it is by no means complete, so...yeah I'd welcome such an episode !
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> Rob that's an excellent idea :thumbsup:... I'd love to see an artist profile on Chris White, as everything I know of him I've gleaned from this forum and although the info is substantial... it is by no means complete, so...yeah I'd welcome such an episode !
> Mcdee


You mean like the fact that I was raised in the wild by a family of lemurs?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

ChrisW said:


> You mean like the fact that I was raised in the wild by a family of lemurs?


WOW! This explains many of the mysteries surrounding you, Chris!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Capt. Krik said:


> WOW! This explains many of the mysteries surrounding you, Chris!


Well, a least it explains the smell... :tongue:


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Thats my boy!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> You mean like the fact that I was raised in the wild by a family of lemurs?


No,no,no I already knew about the Lemurs...sheesh.... I'm talking about the real juicy stuff :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> No,no,no I already knew about the Lemurs...sheesh.... I'm talking about the real juicy stuff :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Oh! You mean the fact that after they raised me, I ate them? They were quite juicy...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

YUM! Roasted garlic Lemur for dinner!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> No,no,no I already knew about the Lemurs...sheesh.... I'm talking about the real juicy stuff :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


 
I'm sure Chris would like to divulge the juicy stuff, McDee.

However, this IS a family friendly forum. Nuff said!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> YUM! Roasted garlic Lemur for dinner!


...I prefer lemur meringue pie myself...:jest:


----------

